# IPad games



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Can anyone recommend me any iPad games that are free bu good, I'm bored in the hospital!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I quite like a few at the moment:
-Cut the rope
-Football Manager
-Bridge Constructor
-Parking HD
-Final Fantasy 3
-Broken Sword 1 & 2
-Templerun
-Catapult King
-Sonic Racing


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

If you pay 69p you can get ghosts and gobblins retro game ! Can also recommend zombie hd but its three quid


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Zombie Gunship, Logos Quiz and Temple Run are all good and free.


----------



## fbmbmx (Jun 16, 2012)

temple run is very addictive to say the least


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Epic War TD has been on free app a day recently.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Farmville!


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

shonajoy said:


> Farmville!


I said that we're good :lol::lol:


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Worth paying for Plants v Zombies. Great waste of time.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Tap frog!!!!!


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Sian said:


> Tap frog!!!!!


Got that, it's rather addictive!!


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

There's another new app if you like music it's like draw something but you have to guess the song!


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Sian said:


> There's another new app if you like music it's like draw something but you have to guess the song!


Might look at that, what's it called do you know?


----------

